# Four A miniatures sale



## manic _miner (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a quick message to let people know I have reduced a few items on the website for one week only.

The Mean in Green Goblin deal is down to £20.00 instead of £25.00.Your chance to save and get the full set of fifteen Kev Adams goblins.

The Some thing fishy Sea Demon set is down to £24.00 instead of £29.00.This set gets you one of each of the Sea Demons released so far.

Snow Trooper set of fourteen different miniatures down to £20.00 instead of £25.00.

The money from these sales will go into releasing more miniatures.

Cheers

Andy C.

http://www.mrsite.co.uk/usersitesv31/FourAminiatures.com/wwwroot/page2.htm


----------



## manic _miner (Jan 14, 2011)

*Miniatures*

Here are a few pictures of some of the miniatures which are on sale and some new pieces which will be coming soon too.









These were painted by Christian Weiss from Battlefield Berlin for his Deep Wars games.









Some of the new Goblins that Kev Adams has been working on.









The first mounted Goblin.









Goblin set three.









Snow Troopers from the collection of David Adams.









Female Barbarian.









Sea Demon Swordsman Leader.This piece and two more Sea Demons are ready to go.I also have concept art done for another unit type.

Hope this helps show off some of the miniatures which you may not have seen before.

Cheers

Andy C.


----------



## manic _miner (Jan 14, 2011)

A few more pictures from my folder.









Goblins.









Sea Demons.









Dwarves with a Forge of Ice Terror Bird for backup.









Sci-fi mix.









More Sci-fi .









Need a name for this one.Any suggestions?Sculpted by Paul Muller and to be released soon.


----------

